# Atacx gym fan requested technique #1: Striking combination



## ATACX GYM (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 7, 2011)

The Jab and the Leg Kick were great - The Back Kick was completely unexpected, and the Spinning Back Fist flowed perfectly.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ATACX GYM (Oct 7, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> The Jab and the Leg Kick were great - The Back Kick was completely unexpected, and the Spinning Back Fist flowed perfectly.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you for your wonderful words,my martial arts brother! Hope to have a slew of new vids up by some time next week...


----------

